# Are palm strikes legal in mma



## Kenpoguy123

This is a legit question as I know they were the only way of striking with your hands in pancrase but you never see them in ufc bellator etc and a lot of times when fighters hurt or break their hands they stop using the hand but palms strike would be a good way to either avoid breaking their hand or if they do offer an altearnative weapon


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Palm strikes are totally legal in MMA. You don't see them used too often because the closed fist has a number of advantages - reach, concentrated point of impact, and better alignment for linear strikes. The gloves and wraps  that are used now help protect the hands from breaking. If you want to see a good application of palm strikes in the UFC, check out Keith Hackney's fight with Emmanuel Yarborough.


----------



## Kenpoguy123

Tony Dismukes said:


> Palm strikes are totally legal in MMA. You don't see them used too often because the closed fist has a number of advantages - reach, concentrated point of impact, and better alignment for linear strikes. The gloves and wraps  that are used now help protect the hands from breaking. If you want to see a good application of palm strikes in the UFC, check out Keith Hackney's fight with Emmanuel Yarborough.


Yeah I know they were used in pre zuffa era I was thinking more recent and yeah I know a punch is more effective but when guys break their hand they often just stop using it instead of using a. Different weapon


----------



## Blindside

Tony Dismukes said:


> . If you want to see a good application of palm strikes in the UFC, check out Keith Hackney's fight with Emmanuel Yarborough.



With the dual lesson of once he got him to the ground with that palm strike, he broke his hand punching him in the head.


----------



## Danny T

Palm strikes as well as slaps are legal.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

The Stockton Slap:


----------



## elder999

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Stockton Slap:


Slaps are pretty vicious with the right follow-through. Broke a dude's jaw and knocked him down with a slap about 30 years ago.......(of course, it came from like 11 feet away...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## drop bear

You will see them double palm strike the ear in guard from time to time.


----------



## Tames D

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Stockton Slap:


I like to see guys like that get KO'ed


----------



## MAfreak

rarely used, but i saw them (even after 90's pancrase).


----------



## Kickboxer101

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Stockton Slap:


God I'd love someone to knock one of the diaz brothers out when they do that taunting rubbish


----------



## Tez3

Kickboxer101 said:


> God I'd love someone to knock one of the diaz brothers out when they do that taunting rubbish



Then they've succeeded in what they set out to do lol. You'll watch their fights hoping to see them lose, they've got you hooked.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Tez3 said:


> Then they've succeeded in what they set out to do lol. You'll watch their fights hoping to see them lose, they've got you hooked.


Won't make any difference to them lol I don't watch fights live and I don't buy ppvs I watch highlights the next day and maybe sometimes buy a DVD of a certain event


----------



## Tez3

Kickboxer101 said:


> Won't make any difference to them lol I don't watch fights live and I don't buy ppvs I watch highlights the next day and maybe sometimes buy a DVD of a certain event



Ah but you talk about it on here and that's publicity for them, so while _you_ might not spend money others will want to watch and see what the fuss is about. They will more than likely spend money one way or another, so they've succeeded haven't they in riling you for a purpose? People go on the UFC website to read more about them/ a.n other fighter so the advertisers who have ads are happy etc. Proper job.


----------



## MMAexamined

they use it sometimes on the ground when fighter is on the top, then he hits with booth opened palms to ears... because with closed fists there would be less strength. 

Other than that it's mostly used as a retreat if reach is bigger than opponent's


----------



## JowGaWolf

The thing with palm strikes is that your hands have to be conditioned in order for them to really be fully effective.  Many people look at palm strikes as something that anyone can do, but in reality it requires conditioning and I don't think many people in UFC do or are even interested in the type of conditioning needed in order to have an effective palm strike.  I don't know if anyone has been hit with someone who has been doing iron palm training, but the the open hand feels hard like a fist and not a slap.


----------



## moonhill99

Kenpoguy123 said:


> This is a legit question as I know they were the only way of striking with your hands in pancrase but you never see them in ufc bellator etc and a lot of times when fighters hurt or break their hands they stop using the hand but palms strike would be a good way to either avoid breaking their hand or if they do offer an altearnative weapon


 
Probably because you don't see strikes to throat, adams apple, neck, back and spine like you will see in self defense and martial arts fighting.

Where in sports fighting you don't really see palm strike,open hand and karate chop moves to those areas.

If he you hitting the person face you will probably better with punch.


----------



## drop bear

Pretty sure you can judo chop a guy in mma if you want to. 

I have heard of an arakan guy trying it in the cage.


----------



## moonhill99

drop bear said:


> Pretty sure you can judo chop a guy in mma if you want to.
> 
> I have heard of an arakan guy trying it in the cage.



I don't think throat, adams apple, neck, person back, back of the head strikes and spine strikes are allowed in MMA.

By the MMA rules no matter how you strike open or closed fist to those areas.


----------



## drop bear

moonhill99 said:


> I don't think throat, adams apple, neck, person back, back of the head strikes and spine strikes are allowed in MMA.
> 
> By the MMA rules no matter how you strike open or closed fist to those areas.



Back of the neck is out. I am really not sure about the others.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

If you're referring specifically to UFC, throat strikes, back of the neck, spine, and back of the head are all out. If you're referring to MMA in general, I have no idea what a global answer would be, since I would assume different organizations have different rules.
Rules and Regulations - Unified Rules and Other MMA Regulations


----------



## drop bear

kempodisciple said:


> If you're referring specifically to UFC, throat strikes, back of the neck, spine, and back of the head are all out. If you're referring to MMA in general, I have no idea what a global answer would be, since I would assume different organizations have different rules.
> Rules and Regulations - Unified Rules and Other MMA Regulations



Yeah ok. Throat and back of neck are out. Side neck isnt mentioned. Hence judo chops should be legal.

And your link didn't work for me.
UFC Rules and Regulations, Mixed Martial Arts Information, UFC Betting


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

drop bear said:


> Yeah ok. Throat and back of neck are out. Side neck isnt mentioned. Hence judo chops should be legal.
> 
> And your link didn't work for me.
> UFC Rules and Regulations, Mixed Martial Arts Information, UFC Betting


That's odd. I tried it on two different browsers, opened fine. Oh well.

In UFC at least, they'd be legal. I doubt it would be worth the risk for most fighters though, as the referee could very easily see it as a throat or back of the neck strike and call a foul. Or you could miss slightly and hit a no-no area, resulting in a foul.


----------

